# Sketch-up which .exe?



## petercharlesfagg (28 Apr 2009)

Friends there are so many .exe programmes available on the web site.

Which ones would be best for a *complete novice at CAD programmes *and applying the programme to woodturning?

It looks fascinating but the leaping into the unknown is daunting!

Regards, Peter.


----------



## planetWayne (28 Apr 2009)

Hiya Peter! 
I've been playing with Sketchup for a while (before Google bought it even!) doing simple box type shapes etc (not all wood working either) and from a PC user that has never used CAD (never got on with autocad etc) - found sketchup really easy to pick up.

You can download it here http://sketchup.google.com/download/gsu.html for the free version of sketchup. 

Tick the box at the top for PC (Windows XP or Vista) or Apple (Mac OS/X) and click to agree and download. 

You may want to fill in the box for the email newsletter - I've never heard them sending too much junk mail.

To get the ball rolling have a look here http://sketchup.google.com/training/videos.html for some of the tutorials - they explain a lot of the basics!


Hope this helps 
Wayne


----------



## SketchUp Guru (29 Apr 2009)

Peter,

What do you want to do with a drawing program that you would use for turning? SketchUp is good for a lot of things and you could use it for designing things that you might want to turn on the lathe.

Here are some examples I've done.


I drew these turned legs in SketchUp. (Did a tutorial on making them, too)






A simple shaker-style knob. It is round but from a view like this, you could print a template to follow.





And here's a clunky segmented vessel.


----------



## wizer (29 Apr 2009)

what about a spiral carved pillar\column Dave?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (29 Apr 2009)

Old hat, Wizer. 






How about transitions from round to square?


----------



## petercharlesfagg (29 Apr 2009)

My thanks to those who posted.

Nevertheless the question is still the same, which .exe?

I have installed GoogleSketchupWEN.exe which gives me the number 6 version.

Then I have a choice of amongst others:

ArchitectureCAW6.0.0.01ENA.exe
ConstructionCCW6.0.0.01ENA.exe
CymbolsCYW6.0.0.01ENA.exe
Film & StageCFW6.0.0.01ENA.exe
GoogleSketchUpProWEN.exe
GoogleSketchUpViewerWEN.exe
Landscape ArchitectureCLW6.0.0.01ENA.exe
MaterialsAAW6.0.0.02ENA.exe
PeopleCPW6.0.0.01ENA.exe
TransportCTW6.0.0.01ENA.exe
quick referencegsu6QRCardWin.pdf

Etc. Etc.

Which, if any, of these do I need for designing for turning, please bear in mind that my repertoire is increasing all the time so despite my turning only bowls, dishes and platters for the last 16 years, I want to start spindle work etc?

Even so, I still wish to continue with the others, and I would like to try adaptations on a theme!

Regards, Peter.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (29 Apr 2009)

You don't need any of those EXE files to design turnings. You'll primarily be using the basic tools included with SketchUp.

You should download and print the Quick Reference Guide. (the PDF file you listed last.)

I'm curious why you didn't download V7 though.


----------



## petercharlesfagg (29 Apr 2009)

Dave R":2xr938ke said:


> I'm curious why you didn't download V7 though.



Thanks for the quick reply, I shall do as you suggest.

As far as I understand it, Version 6 is free, if I cannot use it, I lose nothing!

Regards, Peter.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (29 Apr 2009)

You are right. You are out nothing but there is also a free version of 7.


----------



## Brit-in-France (6 May 2009)

Hi Peter, 
stumbled on your post and was chuffed at all the info cos its just what I have been looking for!
Although more for furniture design than turning, once I get my kit installed in a barn (yet to have a concrete floor, windows and sundry essentials as yet) I can get busy.

Its a while since I did any turning so will expect to whittle the odd 6 x 6" down to an acorn light cord pull a few times until the old skills return.

Using the computer of SWMBO so when mines been unscramble, will download the necessary.

Thanks again to all,
Jim (Departement 36)


----------



## Brit-in-France (6 May 2009)

Peter,
How did you get your picture onto the post - I presume that is you?

Jim


----------



## SketchUp Guru (6 May 2009)

Hi Jim, 

I'm not Peter but I play one on TV. :lol: 

You can replace the hand plane with your photo by uploading it someplace like Photobucket and then linking to it in the Avatar setting for your Profile.


----------

